# lavender paint jobs?



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

can yall post some lavender paint jobs, is there candy lavender??


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks candy cuz, any more paints


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

More please


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14961797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh my damn :0 fukn bad ass 65


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT IM TRYIN TO FIND THE RITE LAVENDER


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wats the paint code of that color on the rims homie??


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

I GOT YOU WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT!....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 20 2010, 09:06 PM~17254347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks tight :cheesy:

another lavender box ....the traffic jammer  :angel:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

one of my favorite color schemes right now. :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

HERES A FEW OF TRAFFIC JAMMER WHEN I HAD IT.! I LOVED THIS RIDE.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 AM~17257999
> *wats the paint code of that color on the rims homie??
> *


DONT KNOW HOMIE PM HIM ICE BOXX


----------



## ELCODILLA (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Apr 22 2010, 07:57 PM~17275642
> *HERES A FEW OF TRAFFIC JAMMER WHEN I HAD IT.! I LOVED THIS RIDE.
> 
> 
> ...



that was a bad ride  :angel: :tears: i loved that color


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2008, 09:37 PM~10631008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need something like this?? i cant find the color for shit


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

zfelix said:


>


What color is the body


----------



## Trippen (Apr 8, 2004)

Will be done someday


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes Sir, Danny got down on this one.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/259177-chawps-glendale-az-paint-thread-109.html



































Sparkle Efx Flake... Just a touch..


----------

